# Milo & Alfie one week on!!



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well one week on and Milo & Alfie are doing well and although they have the same father(Ziggy) are very different characters indeed. Milo is the brains of the outfit whilst Alfie provides the brawn. Alfie is slightly the youngest by about 4 days but is already considerably bigger than Milo.....They are sleeping throught the night and have been clean in their crate from night 2 so very happy with that! they both have great appetites...currently on three meals a day being fed a mixture of Orijen & NI.....House training is going well but I guess we will really find out just how good they are doing when we get some bad weather and they are confined to being indoors.....booked in at the Vets for the second jab next thursday...fingers crossed for that. Our vets also hold puppy familirisation classes on a Wednesday evening....so will probably have a go as its free and its not often you get anything free from vets....only joking any vets reading this!!! So all in all a good first week lets hope it continues....Michael


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely Michael, looks like they are doing really well together.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That last picture is so funny ! 

Wish my vets was like yours!

Buddy's very large as well people are surprised when i say he's 9 weeks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such adorable pictures!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> That last picture is so funny !
> 
> Wish my vets was like yours!
> 
> Buddy's very large as well people are surprised when i say he's 9 weeks


Hi Donna
Yeah I think Alfie & Buddy are going to be big Cockapoo's.....we have gone back to the vets we used with Barley our Boarder they were brilliant throughout especially at the end:cry2: and had no hesitation using them again and the vet assistants are great too I have to say Buddy does look a little bigger in your pics compared to Alfie I'm going to try and get his weight later will be interesting to compare!!..


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

how lucky to have two, they are both gorgeous x


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

So very, very cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great first week you are having with your scrummy puppies... 

Alfie is the big boy then, it will be great to see how big he actually gets of if Milo catches up  .. I know JD use the stocky poodle so they may be slightly chunkier than other cockapoos .... they look so happy with you and your family .... love the pic of them wrapped in their toy and the one of Michael hugging his beautiful boys  

You are so lucky .. lovely puppy and lovely cuddles xxxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

OK just finished the weigh-in and Milo is 3.5 kilo and Alfie is 4.5 kilo.....


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What a great first week you are having with your scrummy puppies...
> 
> Alfie is the big boy then, it will be great to see how big he actually gets of if Milo catches up  .. I know JD use the stocky poodle so they may be slightly chunkier than other cockapoos .... they look so happy with you and your family .... love the pic of them wrapped in their toy and the one of Michael hugging his beautiful boys
> 
> You are so lucky .. lovely puppy and lovely cuddles xxxx


I'm pretty sure Alfie will be quite a bit bigger than Milo as Lucy(Alfie's mum) is much bigger than Lilly(Milo's mum) but that's what we wanted and Stephen & Julia offer such diversity in their puppies.....colour, size, coat, temperament and much much more thanks JD...


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the photo of them both with the toy! Very nice looking pups


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> OK just finished the weigh-in and Milo is 3.5 kilo and Alfie is 4.5 kilo.....


Had to weigh Buddy and he's 4.6 kilo


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Had to weigh Buddy and he's 4.6 kilo


So pretty much the same! Hows his mouth now after wasp sting?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wow Buddy is a big lad then!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow dexters a midget compared to yours ............... hes looking at me now with those big brown eyes as if to say ........ look at yourself mum!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry for not remembering but are Alfie and Buddy brothers? They look and sound to be doing great x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Buddy and Alfie are big boys! I though Izzy was huge - she weighs 3.3kg. Discovered in the bath that she's not fat - it's all fluff


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry for not remembering but are Alfie and Buddy brothers? They look and sound to be doing great x


Yes there from Ziggy & Lucy's litter


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow they have changed loads already,they look more grown up lol lovin the last pic of them both chilling xxx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG - Daisy doesn't even weigh 2kg yet at 9 weeks - she is going to be dinky in comparison!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yikes Buddy and Alfie are going to be massive!
Buddy's mouth is fine now he's back to chewing everything !!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yikes Buddy and Alfie are going to be massive!
> Buddy's mouth is fine now he's back to chewing everything !!!


I agree there going to be a nice size! I'm pleased to hear Buddys mouth's now back to normal, Alfie & Milo are having a mid morning nap at my feet...gradually getting into a routine now so happy days


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Hi Mike & Jeanette,
Looks like your having lots of fun. And so are the puppies.
More pictures please when you have time.


----------

